# Teramo size - hope it fits



## adinpapa (Apr 11, 2011)

Ignoring many words from the wise, I went ahead and bought my first road bike from craigslist, without test riding. (The price was too good and Ive been researching for too long)

As the bike will take a week to arrive, any input that could put my mind at ease in the interim would be appreciated. Did I get the right size?

2006 Teramo, stock. http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006/road/ter_geo.aspx

size M/L 
I am 5' 9.5" 30" inseam. prefer aggressive geometry, generally.

Thanks.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I hope it does too - but if it doesn't, drop me a line... ;-)


----------



## adinpapa (Apr 11, 2011)

*Teramo for sale*

Well 2006 Teramo, medium is for sale.... decided to focus on mnt. biking and commute on simpler steel bike.

$1450... if you're interested.

pm me for details.

-A


----------



## Eli (Oct 12, 2005)

At worst it might be one size too big. If you are long in the torso it should be fine.


----------

